# Bluetounge Vintage Ale



## mikem108 (8/12/06)

LAst night I spotted a bottle of this at the booze shop:
Bluetounge VIntage Ale
Market research indicates that wine drinkers may not drink a lot of beer but when they do (drink a lot of beer) they want something special.


And here it is!


A traditional strong ale. Made from pure Hunter water, four distinct malts, three hop additions and traditional ale yeast.



Like fine wine this beer is vintaged and has benefited from careful cellaring at our Hunter Valley Brew House.



This beer is a celebration of the art of brewing being a genuine small batch production of only 200 dozen.

Will be giving it a go this weekend with a fine steak!

Anyone tried this yet? Whats it like?


----------



## Nickb167 (8/12/06)

although ive found bluetounge to be a plain beer, id like to try this. Where did u see if?


----------



## mikem108 (8/12/06)

500ml bottles $7.99 at Liquor on Parade, Kensington NSW


----------



## goatherder (8/12/06)

I tasted one a few weeks back. Not a bad drop at all actually. I didn't keep any notes on it so I can't give you too much more detail.

I'm slowly changing my opinion of bluetongue. This beer and the bluetongue black are really nice beers compared to the others I reckon.


----------



## benno1973 (8/12/06)

I've only tasted the Bluetongue lager and quite liked it, but the beers seem to get a bad rap on this forum for some reason? Taste Beers gave the lager a very poor rating and said it smelt of cabbage, but this from a site that proclaims Tooheys Extra Dry as a fabulous beer and ranked it #2!!! <_<


----------



## DJR (8/12/06)

Stella is #1 on that site's list - the marketing must be working! At least LCPA is #5 and a few german imports are in the top 10, but Stella and TED?


----------



## chimera (8/12/06)

Tis a real worry what people have voted for. A testament to brand loyalty and advertising.

I'm planning to have a blind testing at my house for my mates once this xmas thing dies down - at least one person won't attend because i refuse to promise him that I won't be serving Tooheys.

I did however get something back on him back by informing him that Heineken, one of his fav europop beers is in fact brewed by Lion Nathan under contract in New Zealand. He now refuses to buy that too.


----------



## craig maher (8/12/06)

I bought 2 bottles from the Bluetounge Cellar Door at Pokolbin a couple of weeks ago.

They were 600ml bottles and were $10 each. 

It didn't seem to be in the same league as Coopers Vintage Ale but it wasn't too bad.

Tasted to me like they had used Safale T 58 - and the yeast seemed to dominate both malt and hops.

I agree with Goatherder though - their black is good!!!!!!


----------



## Coodgee (8/12/06)

I got a couple of bottles of bluetounge pilsner and lager the other day.

the lager is just another australian lager in my opinion. it's about as "premium" as crown lager.

the pilsner was a bit better with a nice hop flavour.


they are definately going for the mainstream market.


----------



## blackbock (8/12/06)

I for one am getting sick of seeing these so-called "premium" beers in bottle shops. The only thing "premium" about them is the price. In many cases they are OK, but definitely not worth the same money as a genuine imported German or Belgian classic. I bet they won't even be around in 2 years' time!


----------



## hooky (8/12/06)

I first tried Blue tounge about 5 years ago and i'm sure it was bottled at Pokolbin, I thought it was a top beer that did stand above the rest.
I'm pretty sure now it is bottled somewhere else, possibly sydney(bad memory) and have since been turned off it. It was also pretty good on tap at Newcastle's "The Brewery" but i haven't been there in years either so i'm not sure if they still do it.


----------



## hooky (8/12/06)

apologies, i was thinking about the Lager.... 3 uppercuts.... :blink:


----------



## Nickb167 (10/12/06)

picked one up today and will have it in the following week. Think it cost 8 or 9 dollars for a single, better be bloody sensational. given the previous beer by this brand im not expecxting much. A beer of this cost needs to be consumed as you would a fine brandy, timing is essential. Will report.


----------

